# LaMarcus Aldridge concerned by wrist injury



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Trail Blazers big man LaMarcus Aldridge had X-rays taken of his wrist just before Tuesday night’s game. He played with the sore wrist, hitting 5-of-14 shots and contributing 19 points.
> 
> He reportedly did not take any shots during warm-ups and became “scared” for his wrist. The X-rays came back negative, but the soreness is persisting and affected his shooting on Tuesday night. It’s a good sign that he managed to play after injuring it in Monday’s game, but there’s a chance the Trail Blazers will run more tests on the wrist in the next few days.
> 
> Aldridge is the team’s leading scorer and is officially listed as day-to-day for the time being.


http://tracking.si.com/2012/11/14/lamarcus-aldridge-concerned-by-wrist-injury/?sct=nba_t2_a16


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi! 

Does anyone post here anymore?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not really. They all left because they hate me.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Hopefully means Freeland will see some minutes.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> Not really. They all left because they hate me.


Really? That's kind of sad. Why do they hate you?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SlyPokerDog said:


> Really? That's kind of sad. Why do they hate you?


I have no idea. They're a weird bunch.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

The truth? Sly is a mod at the other site where they all went too. Im sure there is a thread there laughing about it. Basically its the biggest bunch of babies u have ever seen. They scream troll and bait at the first sign of someone who thinks the blazers suck. In between that they worship a hero named hcp who is the biggest ego maniac u will ever find on a message board. Like bill simmons said... soccer moms but much more lame. 
I was run out of there after telling them for years pritchard sucked, oden never would play and that blazers werent that good. And look who is laughing now...... just sucks cause i do like the blazers but those guys see all sunshine and rainbows with lame hcp wife jokes in between. Only good guy there is kingspeed who posts here on occasion. And still would love to run into a guy named maxiep someday.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, stick around here, then.

As far as the Blazers falling apart, I more or less give them a pass on Oden, that was terrible luck. However, they made huge mistakes in not dealing Roy after his second or third year and in overvaluing Batum and Fernandez. It should have been obvious from day one that Roy's career would end early because of his bad knees (it's the reason he fall as far as he did in the draft when everyone knew he was the best prospect). If management hadn't decided that his knees would hold up forever they could have gotten Aldridge a real partner.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I mean you guys are welcome back here if you want. It's up to you. Just don't bring the jackasses with you.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

well its looking lillard is the real deal and already seems to have passed la in big spots. batum is a solid 3rd option. its just a question of wether we keep or trade la. 

i think leonard will be a bust.... luckily they took lillard or that draft would have been a disaster.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Leonard was always a project, you won't be able to draw meaningful conclusions on him until year three. I think Lillard looks promising enough that Portland doesn't need to move Aldridge unless they get a great package of picks and/or prospects for him. Batum's a bit overpaid, but might make a nice building block for a big trade if an all-star to pair with Aldridge and Lillard(if he works out) becomes available. It may be a bit of a long-shot, but if Portland thinks that they can get Tyreke Evans' head on straight, it may make some sense to package Matthews, Leonard, and a pick for him.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

They have a few decent players now.... one more lotto pick should at least help bench. They need to address the bench next summer with their money. Its an absolute disgrace how bad the bench is. The GM should be fired for letting this team go into the season with a bench this bad. I mean its not bad.... its epic bad. I realize they wanted to tank this season but to ask fans to pay money to watch a bench like that is shameful on Neils part.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

A late lottery pick and a MLE signing over the summer should shore up the bench, but they need one more high-quality scorer (which is why I like gambling on Evans) and relying on Hickson to keep being a double-double guy is probably a losing bet.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

crazy thing is.... blazers next season should be a playoff team with right bench moves and another lotto pick. Look how long it takes for teams like kings, hornets, twolves to rebuild. In that the blazers should feel fortunate they got lillard for washed up gerald wallace. They arent in bad shape at all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Like you said, they're only one or two moves away from being right back in the mix of things, so I think it's too early to trade away Aldridge. They need to get a solid player with their pick this year, they need a decent veteran pick-up in free agency, and long-term I think they need to make a move using either Matthews or Batum to pick up a borderline all-star somewhere.

EDIT: This is assuming that they don't have to send their pick to Charlotte, which is a possibility.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fine the Suns will give the Blazers Gortat,Dudley and Telfair for Batum and Matthews!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm starting to think that trading Aldridge to Cleveland for Tristan Thompson and the Cavs entire draft is the best long-term move for Portland. I'd be getting very nervous about Aldridge approaching thirty on an exceedingly mediocre roster and a contract year coming up after next. Better to reload your entire team and get a high pick in 2014 than bust your ass for the eighth seed, send your pick to Charlotte, and tread water until Aldridge leaves in free agency.


----------

